# Easiest chicken recipe on planet earth...



## Phil (Feb 8, 2006)

Years ago while working in the yard, I needed to get the chicken started. Remembering what we did to smoke the thanksgiving turkey, I heavily salted chicken parts, thighs, drumsticks, and split breasts, (leave the skin on, it's importatnt.) I started the gas grill on high. When hot, I turned it down to low and placed the chicken on the grill, dropped the cover, then proceeded to mow the lawn. I turned the chicken often until it was golden brown. That's it. Salt, chicken, and grill on low. It is fantastic. The salt on the skin creates it's own browning bag. I simply discard the skin and eat. Don't worry about salting the unskinned parts of the thigh or the breast. It won't be overly salty. I have used this method on a Webber, also. The temp is much hotter, but I turn them often and keep them covered. It's the only way I grill chicken.


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 8, 2006)

Interesting - I'm going to give this recipe to my husband. You're right, it sure does sound easy! Thanks, Sandy


----------



## sattie (Feb 9, 2006)

*Easy?*

Almost toooooo easy, I am afraid I will muck it up!!!!  Ha ha!


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 9, 2006)

I had chicken that was similar to this years ago in Portugal, it was excellent (as were ribs cooked much the same way). Too bad we don't have a BBQ, I'd like to try your recipe out


----------



## pdswife (Feb 9, 2006)

Jessica...
we have a bbq you can use.
Just hop on a jet and come on 
over!  lol.


It does sound good.   I can't wait 
for Paul to take out the bbq this spring.


----------



## Phil (Feb 9, 2006)

*That's what most say....*



			
				sattie said:
			
		

> Almost toooooo easy, I am afraid I will muck it up!!!!  Ha ha!


....and they never try it because it is so simple. People think, as I used to, that you had to add a sauce, lemon, garlic, and so forth. While all of that is really good, this is soooooo good, it's silly. And, you live in Texas, too. We cook out 365 days a year. I love it.


----------



## sattie (Feb 10, 2006)

*Phil*

Oh, I would try it.... don't get me wrong there.  I have found that "simplicity" often goes hand in hand with great cooking!!!!  We have a fire ban right now so grilling out will get me a citation.  But it is on my list of things to try!!!


----------



## Phil (Feb 10, 2006)

*I'm just east of you....*



			
				sattie said:
			
		

> Oh, I would try it.... don't get me wrong there. I have found that "simplicity" often goes hand in hand with great cooking!!!! We have a fire ban right now so grilling out will get me a citation. But it is on my list of things to try!!!


....we can't grill under the fire ban? Are you sure we are restricted from BBQ grills? If so, I'm in a heap of trouble.


----------



## sattie (Feb 10, 2006)

*Watauga*

At least for Watauga.  The public grills at our parks, they are covered with black plastic with police tape wrapped around them.  I noticed a sign last night at the park which said "Burn Ban in Effect".  As much as I like to grill... I am only 1/4 mile away from the police station... knowing my luck, they would smell my grill and be at my house within minutes!!!  Yikes!


----------



## Phil (Feb 10, 2006)

*I think you're safe at home, Sattie*



			
				sattie said:
			
		

> At least for Watauga.  The public grills at our parks, they are covered with black plastic with police tape wrapped around them.  I noticed a sign last night at the park which said "Burn Ban in Effect".  As much as I like to grill... I am only 1/4 mile away from the police station... knowing my luck, they would smell my grill and be at my house within minutes!!!  Yikes!



...but I can understand the burn ban in the parks. People are idiots in a crowd. Just look at traffic!!!


----------



## sattie (Feb 10, 2006)

*Dude....*

Phil, I am with ya on that one (traffic that is). I might have to follow up on the grill ban. I have not grilled in months because of this burn ban and I do miss my grilled foods!!!!


----------



## sattie (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hey!*

Hey Phil.... you think we can grill now?????


----------



## Phil (Feb 25, 2006)

*Keep your DAY JOB*

  
Folks, here in North Texas, we are borderline drought. Last night we had, at my house and I'm only 40 miles east of Sattie, I had 4.5 blessed inches of rain. The jokes on us, Sattie. It's now too wet to grill


----------



## sattie (Feb 25, 2006)

*Ha!*

 

Yea... think you are right Phil.  I think it rained all night!  I hope this will get us out of the "burn ban".  

On that chicken... do you just coat it with salt?  You use table or kosher salt?  Just curious, because I am going to try this the first chance I get.


----------



## Phil (Feb 25, 2006)

*I do use kosher*



			
				sattie said:
			
		

> Yea... think you are right Phil.  I think it rained all night!  I hope this will get us out of the "burn ban".
> 
> On that chicken... do you just coat it with salt?  You use table or kosher salt?  Just curious, because I am going to try this the first chance I get.


...but not on the chicken. I have a commercial salt shaker, one with a thousand holes, and liberally salt all sides, even a thigh. They have skin on one side, but I salt the meat side, too. Never has any been too salty. After all, I discard the skin before I dig in.


----------



## sattie (Feb 25, 2006)

*Gonna Give it a Whirl*

Phil... gonna give it a whirl.... I will report back and let you know how it turned out.  I am lacking the commercial grade salt shaker, but it will give my hubby something to do for a while!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 5, 2006)

Your technique is similar to creating a salt encasing on a standing rib roast.  After the meat is cooked, the salt-crust is simply peeled away.

Another very easy grilling method is to simply remove the skin befor cooking, rub a bit of oil or butter all over the chicken, and lightly season with S & P.  Then you place the chicken directly over a solid bed of coals on the Webber, or onto the gas grill, cover, and cook for about 5 minutes per sidem making sure the juices run clear and that there is no pink.  It is tender, tasty, and so juicy it will squirt you when you bite it.

Of course, if you like crispy skin, do the same thing with the skin on.  I've been doing that for years.

And just one more thing, if you have folks in your crew that love sauces, glazes, etc.  You merely brush on the sauce/glaze as soon as you remove the cooked chicken from the grill, and before it's presented at the table.  You will find that the meat has picked up a better smoky flavor than if the coating was put on while the chicken was cooking.  It will taste better.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Phil (Mar 6, 2006)

*It's good alright, Goodweed....*

Right now, in Dallas, it's warm. We had a 93 degree day last week. I grill year 'round anyway, but last night was the grilled chicken thing, and it was super. If I leave the skin on, which I do most of the time, I never use a sauce. Sometimes I'll remove the skin about five minutes before it's done and slather on some Q sauce and grill a little longer. Either way, it's great grillin'.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 7, 2006)

Phill, when it's 7 degrees outside at my house, it's still grillin' time.  I have a 6 foot bank of snow on the west side of hte barbecue space in my front yard (with 3 feet of snow circling all around the grill space that I keep clear of snow).  The bank shelters me from the prevailing west-wind and any blowing snow that might be cuising sideways through the air.  I've been known to barbecue a turkey in such weather. 

The only weather that will stop my Webber is a downpour.  I'm not going to try and grill when the weather is putting out the fire. 

And, I agree whole-heartedly with your cooking style.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Phil (Mar 7, 2006)

*Cold is one thing....*

...and wet is a whole nuther can o' worms. You folks from the north are much more used to it than us Suth-ners are. We do have bitter cold, but it lasts only a day or two. Y'all have my respect.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 7, 2006)

Phill, I know whatcha mean.  We all get used to the environment we grow up in.  I lived in the San Diego area for ten years and never got comfortable with the heat.  I spent a week in Barstow and llived in the swimming pool.  I spent a year in the Memphis area and suffered with both the heat and humidity.  While there, we had a minor ice-storm that put a thin layer of ice on the roads.  The whole town was closed down along with the streets.  I drive through 3 foot drifts up here, and ice, well that's just another part of the road for 4 or 5 months out of the year.  And I chuckle when I hear of bitter-cold temps of 40 degrees.  To me, bitter cold is when it's so cold that my face hurts, instantly, and that doesn't happen  until I encounter a brisk wind at temps under 5 degrees F.  I and my kids have been known to camp out in tents and sleeping bags in sub-zero weather.  I just couldn't camp in 110 degree weather.  After about 90, I start melting.  At 15 degrees, I'm thinking that I won't have to sweat that day if I'm doing good, physical work outside.

My DW on the other hand, well, she's a Southern California girl.  She doesn't like anything under 70. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

